
Neural Networks might help us understand human thought process better - hashin
http://blog.hashin.me/2016/06/23/catching-the-thoughts-neural-networks/
======
ankurdhama
"We all know what Computer programs do - provide step by step instructions on
how a particular task is completed"

Sorry dude, but you can't make computers do arbitrary tasks, the only task a
computer can do is computation.

Also, the steps to make a coffee is not an algorithm, at least not in the
mathematical meaning of the word

